# Posting photos



## colly (8 May 2020)

Has the method of adding photos to posts changed? I find I can no longer drag and drop pictures into posts. I can 'attach' them but dragging is so much more convenient.
Maybe it's my old computer.


----------



## glasgowcyclist (8 May 2020)

Still works for me on an iPad..


----------



## Alex H (8 May 2020)

You learn something every day - You can still drag and drop straight into your reply box (@glasgowcyclist posted while I was doing this) (I'd never done it that way before) (Ubuntu Linux / Firefox)


----------



## Slick (8 May 2020)

Just practicing.


----------



## ColinJ (8 May 2020)

[Drag and drop images] Ha ha - so you can - that's handy!


----------



## jay clock (8 May 2020)

I'm excited to hear the drag and drop even exists. News to me! Posted one just for the lolz


----------

